# Life with bunny monsters



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm going to start this blog out with something I wrote when we lost our bunny Teagan back in September. 

Rabbits aren't for everyone. I argue that you need to be prepared to have no social life, have a depleted bank account, and to have your heart broken. Sounds fun, eh?

Well, when you factor in all of the good stuff, I firmly believe they are the most rewarding pets.

I was going to go into a long spiel about how amazing bunnies are. But you know what? I can't even put it into words. I will say that every day I have had a bunny, I have had a reason to smile.

Even on the crappy days. This includes days that you fall down the stairs, lose a loved one, or get into an argument. They have an ability to read the environment. And unlike dogs that may take off if you are pissy, rabbits will twitch, play, etc to improve your mood. Even the so-called boring ones.

When my grandfather died, both of my bunnies went out of their way to fix me. Teagan snuggled extra, and Finley twitched. Just recently, when we had to have Teagan put down, Finley did her best. She forgot that she was grieving too, or that she'd just been on a really stressful car ride, and she twitched and caused trouble in ways I've never seen. She couldn't take the pain away, but she tried. And I smiled, even if just for a second.

And if they aren't making you laugh, they let you know that you are loved and needed. Even the most unfriendly bunnies will interact with you. Sure they aren't all couch potatoes like my Teagan was, but they want to communicate with you. This may mean stretching at your feet, or shoving your leg roughly to alert you that a game of tag has started (and they don't care that it's not during a commercial).

Even on their death bed, they let you know they need you. Even as their breathing slows, if you move your hand or look like your stepping away, you will get a reaction. And your heart will break.

Just like your heart will swell when they twitch to see you....or when you think to yourself (or even tell them) that they are idiots because they dropped their carrot and can't find it, or when they forget how to go *down* the stairs they just climbed up (ok, that was just Teagan).

Or when you are puzzled because somehow they outsmarted you....like the numerous times they've broken free of their cages, or how they got through your excellent bunny proofing job, or how the 5 lbs rabbit managed to get the 30 lbs bag of pellets off the chair. And put a hole in the corner, so when they are done munching, and you go to move it, you will be followed with a trail of pellets.

Maybe it's just because they are so little, and you don't expect to get so much out of them. I don't know. But despite our limited social life, depleted bank accounts, and broken hearts, it's worth it.

It's worth it to save a life. It's worth it to laugh. It's worth it to love.

[size=[size=2]This post is dedicated to all the wonderful bunnies out there. All the bunnies that have been loved and lost. Below you will see some of the wonders I've had (or still do). And I couldn't narrow it down, so there are quite a few. I'm posting them in a new post just because.[/size]][/size]


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of our first bunny, Kahlua. She loved kisses, car rides, and being read to.

Lindor was our second bunny. We called her the pudge. She was sweet, cuddly, and demanding. She liked chewing people when she felt underloved.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

We got the brat (Mikaiko Miller) after we lost Kahlua. He was to be Lindor's buddy. He got his nickname because he loved to cause trouble. He cracked us up. He loved his little Lindor, and was lost without her.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

We got Finley after we lost Lindor. We needed a bunny for the brat - he was driving us crazy! We've had Finley three years now, and she's about 5. She's our unbunny...only acting like a bunny when no one is watching. She will sit for snuggles on good days, and grunts to tell you to back off.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

Teagan....she was my couch potato bunny. She loved snuggling. We got her because I needed a lop in my life, and had hoped to do a trio with her, Finley, and the brat. Unfortunately, we lost the brat a week after we brought Teag home. We were making progress bonding the girls, but it was not to be. We lost Teag too early.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

And that leaves us with Behr. We got him after we lost Teagan. I needed a bunny that wasn't as tempermental as Finley, and Finley has wanted a friend for a while. He has been so entertaining (as you will read in the 'real' blog posts).


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

So, a little about Behr. He was picked up after his former owners let him loose. We called him Behr because it looks like his bum was dipped in paint (so it's after the brand of paint).

I wrote this a week or so after we got him:
I asked his foster mom if he'd be likely to jump out of a pen that had no top. She didn't think so. And for 5 days, he hadn't.

I was watching TV downstairs and hear Behr making noise. I figured he was playing with one of his toys in his cage, and left it at that. But then I heard the tell tale sound of bunny nails on the entrance area floor. I freaked and thought, "how did Finley get through the baby gate!?!" I look over, and the gate is still up. And innocent little Finley was sitting in front of the TV. (and I will give her nose rubs for thinking the worst)

So I start laughing because I knew the little monster got out of his pen. I go upstairs and he's happily playing in the bunny-proofed but off limits living room. Do you think I could catch the little guy? No! He was too busy racing between the rooms binkying all over. I couldn't even get it on video because he was moving too quick. Between laughing at his antics I *almost* let him play for a bit before bed.

But I figured I needed to lay the lock down on and create a top for his pen and get him settled in so I could make sure the little terror didn't escape while I was in bed. So eventually I caught him, put him in the pen and went downstairs to get supplies. He was out (again!) before my feet hit the last step.

He's now tucked away in his pen, all snapped in. He's mad and chewing his bars like crazy. I don't know where he gets his energy. He even had *extra* play time today.

I think the bunnies are tag teaming though, because Finley used the open laundry room (and off limits area) door as an opportunity to go in and check things out. In the past 3 years I've had her, she's only had interest in this room for the past 3 weeks!

Anyone want to bunny sit?


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I've had him for about a month, and he's crazy fun....(although frustrating sometimes). He was a stray domesticated bunny after someone thought it would be better to release him.



But, now he's got a home with me and doing quite well. Here's the evidence:

He is extremely disatisfied with the current food situation and he is totally messing with my head. Below you will find the top ten reasons that he is not really a bunny, but actually a pig (as well as his 'evidence' that he's underfed).

1.His favourite 'toy' is a huge bin of hay - much more exciting than the hay placed in his litterbox. He spends hours sitting on it and eating from it.

2.He 'helps' unload groceries by inspecting them (and chewing on squash, bananas, grapes, etc before we snatch them away).

3.He insists on checking out the fridge *every* time you open it - and doesn't move out of the way to let you close it. 

4.If I tap my nails on the floor, he comes tearing towards me to get his treat (that I'm not even offering) only to slam into me as he can't brake on linoleum. I'm thinking his previous owners taught him this...and I'm so going to get it on video some day.

5.He steals food and food wrappers from anywhere he can find it - including from my purse. Graham crackers are especially fun to dump out of their snack bags. Onto the floor.

6.He smells my breath any time I get near him (kinda creepy). 

7.He gets excited to see his people, until he realizes that he's not being offered food, and then he loves you less.

8.He sniffs at the garbage bag and dreams of garbage hunting

9.He manipulates objects in order to reach the top of the garbage bag! (which is a tall kitchen garbage container)

And this last one....now I will admit I was about ten minutes late in feeding him, but really, to burn up all those calories after waiting *10* minutes?!

10. He managed to somehow get ON the kitchen table and knock off the cover to the sugar bowl (which was the only thing that gave him away). I bolted to see what he got into to find him trying to stick his chubby little head into the bowl. I figured he got on it by using a chair. I fixed that and was sure he couldn't possibly do it again. Came downstairs, was on the couch for a mere two seconds, and I heard the sugar bowl cover hit the table again. GAH! I have no clue how the monster is getting all the way up there without making noise. Which is how he also managed to eat the end of the banana.


A disclaimer: he didn't get any sugar (other than the banana), so no bunny was harmed in this episode. I couldn't even get mad because I was laughing too hard.

Pictures to come...hang on.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

Behr says daylight savings time is just a suggestion. In no way should it interfere with lettuce time. If it does, there are clear consequences. See the picture.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 8, 2009)

I was going to wait on bonding for a bit longer until Behr's litter habits were better, but Finley let me know she's ready by not moving from the side of his cage....so, yesterday I rearranged the living room to get them side-by-side. 

I'm going to leave it like this for a while, or until I see some more positive changes. Finley has asked to be groomed, but Behr doesn't 'get it'. They aren't fighting between bars, which is good.

Finley is enjoying her new play space since it allows her long stretches of sleeping in the sun, and access to her future buddy. 

I'll keep you posted on bonding progress or Behr craziness.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 8, 2009)

Great blog!, beautiful bunny's.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 9, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great blog!, beautiful bunny's.


:yeahthat:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

You just had to make me cry with your opening post!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Behr sounds like quite the character!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 9, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Behr says daylight savings time is just a suggestion. In no way should it interfere with lettuce time. If it does, there are clear consequences. See the picture.




:laugh:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

Love the blog...and what great looking buns u have


----------



## kahlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks.  

Patti - Just for that I may just have to post something I wrote after someone challenged me on having Teagan PTS. That is tear-jerkery.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 9, 2009)

So, this is a post I wrote after having lost Teagan. It's sad and feel free to ignore.

Before I start, when we got Teagan, we already had 2 bunnies. My husband didn't want more...but he knew that my heart needed a lop. It took me a while to get over Lindor (the previous lop), but I felt ready.

Shortly after I got Teagan, we lost one of our other bunnies. So Teagan sort of helped me through the loss of Lindor and the brat. She comforted me, and snuggled me. For the next year (or so) she spent her mornings on the couch with me. She loved her food, loving, and napping. She wasn't super smart, but had a very adorable 'goofy' thing going. Teagan was everything in a bunny that I could ever want.

Unfortunately, she got sick and had to be put down. She was in a lot of pain and it wasn't fair to her. The only option was surgery, but the vet said he'd rather not as she'd only have a 10% survival and would be in a lot of pain. I made the decision, and was later questioned on it by someone. This was my response:

You know, it's likely that I'm a tad over-sensitive at having just lost a family member...but frankly, you weren't there. You didn't have the pleasure of feeling Teagan's body and knowing that the lump just wasn't right.

You weren't the one to make the phone call to the emergency vet knowing full well that it was probably too late...that call or no call, she'd be gone by morning.

You didn't have the joy of watching your sweet couch potato snuggler sitting in pain. You didn't have to be terrified that you'd lose her on the way to the vet...when she was alone in the carrier.

You didn't get to see the xray with a huge mass in her body. You didn't get to stand there and realize that she was slipping away. That her breathing was slowing, that she wasn't there anymore.

You didn't get to hear the news that nothing could be done. No simithecone, no tummy rubs, no surgery, no mineral oil, no wishing/praying would save her.

You didn't have to spend your holiday stroking her and comforting her and watch her take her last breath. You didn't have to have your heart broken.

*************

It's amazing how every bunny is different and effects you in different ways. But I think everything happens for a reason. If it had been Finley we had lost, we likely would have limited our bunny 'career' to Teagan and move on because losing a bunny is just too hard. 

And that's not because I loved Teagan more...but she was a people-bunny. She didn't need a friend, and she would have comforted me. Finley is a bunny-bunny. She's wanted a friend for a while, and now is her chance.

So all of that to say, losing Teagan was so hard, but it also meant we could bring Behr home. Monster Behr and his crazy tendencies.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 9, 2009)

In happier stuff...

There hasn't been any Behr theatrics yet today. His litter habits have decreased a bit because of Finley's presence, but I expected that. 

Finley's been a good girl as well. This makes life with the monsters a bit dull, but they're probably just rallying their energy for some mass trouble-making attack.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2009)

I well remember when you went through that heartbreak. Stop making me cry!!!!!


----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 9, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Stop making me cry!!!!!



:yeahthat:

And how dare someone questioned your decision, like it wasn't hard enough already. People are dumb. :grumpy:


----------



## kahlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, people can be dumb!

Behr spent his day pooping up a storm today. Finley...well, didn't do much as far as I can tell. After spending two days upstairs, I figured she lost interest in being downstairs.

I decided to bring up the rest of her toys. Within 10 minutes, she made the move back downstairs. Grr. Silly girl! I think she just wants TV time with me tonight.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 9, 2009)

30 minutes before veggie time Behr decided he needed a snack to tide him over. Into the garbage he went. *sigh*.

On Finley news, she managed to find her way back upstairs for veggie time. Surprise, surprise. Her round belly guides her.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 9, 2009)

LMAO "her round belly guides her" 

I have a picture in my head of a stuffed furry sausage rolling on the floor. lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 9, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Anyone want to bunny sit?


Actually, I CAN bunnysit :biggrin2:Give me a shout!

I think it is absolutely wonderful that you finally have a blog, by the way:hug:


----------



## kahlin (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks. The addition of Behr gives me more to write about. 

I spoke too soon about Finley and her belly. (it's still super round)...but I guess her attitude is bigger.

At bed time they get the rest of their daily pellets. Finley got all excited and was running around downstairs, but she now gets fed upstairs. She came to the top of the stairs and wouldn't come any higher. 

Eventually I followed through on my threat to get her and brought her up. I got stomped at, flicked at, and then ignored. She wasn't 'talking' to me. If I was in the room she wouldn't eat her pellets or her pineapple piece. She'd do the 'groom me' thing to let me know she was boss, but wouldn't take food from me. 

I had to leave the room before she'd eat her pellets. All seems to be forgiven this morning though. Between her attitude and Behr's trouble-making I am going to have my hands full!



*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *kahlin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to bunny sit?
> ...



I'd be careful if I were you. I may take you up on that one of these days.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 10, 2009)

While Finley tolerates being held and is an angel to work with, she doesn't really like it. So, we taught her to go for litterbox rides. We'd tap the box and ask her or tell her it was time for a litterbox ride. She'd hop in, and we'd move her to where ever we wanted her (sort of like her own personal helicopter).

Behr hasn't caught on yet (although I haven't really tried either). But tonight he was in his litterbox, so when my husband was letting him out to play he took him for a litterbox ride and did his noises for it too (which I believe is 'vroom vroom, who wants to go for a witterbox wide?' - shh, don't tell him I said anything!) Anyway, Finley heard it and got all attitude-y and wouldn't have anything to do with him after. hehehe. I think she was jealous.

And Behr...the only 'new' thing is that we noticed he likes to eat with us. If we're at the table he is *always* on his hay bunch munching away too. He's a cute little monster.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 10, 2009)

GAH! They are competing. And they can't tell time.

Behr must have realized he wasn't the star of the last post because I heard the sounds of trouble-making. With no garbage to get into, he made his way onto the table again. So I went up to kick him off.

And now Finley thinks Behr got veggies and she didn't, so she is following me around.

They're 15 minutes early. Sheesh.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 10, 2009)

I love reading your stories. Your bunny's are so more interesting than mine.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sure things will get boring once they're bonded and Finley settles Behr down (as long as it goes that way and not Behr influencing Finley to troublemake).

Anyway, so they can't tell time, but they know the days of the week. On Wednesdays I give them each part of a hay cube as a treat. This morning I totally forgot and was getting ready to go, and Behr was being 'look at me' pest-y. 

I couldn't figure out what his problem was, so I gave him a bit more hay and some loving. But he wasn't interested in any of that. It took me a minute, but then I figured it out..."OHHH! It's *Wednesday*. You want your treat."

Silly Behr.

I think Finley is sick of the new cage-by-cage arrangements because shortly after I let her out this morning she headed downstairs. I need bunny GPS so I can track her location when I'm away from home.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 11, 2009)

*kahlin wrote:*


> I think Finley is sick of the new cage-by-cage arrangements because shortly after I let her out this morning she headed downstairs. I need bunny GPS so I can track her location when I'm away from home.


LOL. That would be funny if you could get a GPS for the bun. But I think maybe a live google map of the house might work better


----------



## kahlin (Nov 11, 2009)

True. And it would be more fun.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 11, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kahlin wrote: *
> ...


Any time  Looking forward to meeting you one of these days


----------



## kahlin (Nov 11, 2009)

It looks like Finley spent the day downstairs, away from Behr. I think she had a grumpy day.

Behr might be learning about the litterbox ride thing. I got him to jump in tonight - although I don't do the babytalk and the vroom vroom. I tap the side and tell him it's time for his litterbox ride. In he went. My bunnies may not know cute 'tricks', but I think that's a pretty helpful one! 

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *kahlin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> ...


Do you stick around over the holidays?


----------



## kahlin (Nov 12, 2009)

Finley was still hanging around upstairs when I left, so I'm thinking that she didn't want to eat her haycube within sight of Behr yesterday morning. The haycube is missing, but I can't see any debris from her eating it on the carpet, and she's not talented enough to take it downstairs.

So, I'm thinking that the haycube my husband found outside of Behr's cage yesterday that he assumed was Behrs and gave back to him....was actually Finley's. So Behr scored 2 haycubes. The little bugger.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 13, 2009)

Finley was downstairs when I got home yesterday...I believe after she gave Behr a lesson in litterbox rearranging. He's never moved his litterbox before, until after this lesson.

He decided to demonstrate his new skill at 5 AM this morning, along with cage chewing. I was not impressed, I like my sleep.

I don't think Finley was impressed either because once I let her out, she went downstairs pretty quickly. I think she's realized he can be annoying. Imagine that?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL. Your bunny's are having lots of fun at your expense aren't they


----------



## kahlin (Nov 13, 2009)

Isn't that what they are supposed to do?  I'm sure I don't have the only monsters out there.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 13, 2009)

When I got home today I was glad to see Finley had made her way back upstairs to hang out near Behr's cage. I think she gets over grudges more quickly than I because I'm still cranky from the 5 AM wake up call.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 14, 2009)

I moved Behr's cage away from the wall last night and noticed a huge improvement in the amount of noise I heard. And I got to sleep in!! Yay.

I was going to wait another week before I started bonding, but I think J. Behr is really bored and I haven't seen any signs not to go ahead. So, into the tub they went. And the play by play...

Finley: I'm just going to sit in this spot and wait for him to notice me. I'm sure he will. I'm the whole package - so I'm told. I'm gorgeous, cute, funny, smart...I could go on, but that would take a while.

Behr: Obviously this chick isn't too bright. She's just sitting there. I mean, HELLO! How are you going to escape that way?

Finley: Look at that fool. He's trying to get out. Doesn't he realize there could be danger out there? And why would he want out when he can be in here with me? Especially because my person is giving me lots of loving and telling me how wonderful I am. She's saying nice stuff to him too, but I think she's known for lying - just not about me, of course.

Behr: Ok. The walls cannot be chewed through. And they don't taste great. They are low, so easily jumpable. If only the person would get out of the way. And she should shut up. She's messing with my concentration.

A few minutes pass.

Behr: Fine. The person won't move. Let's try to convince the lazy rabbit to distract her.

Finley: ooh, he's coming. I knew he wouldn't be able to resist my charm. I'll reward him with kisses.

Behr: this chick is easy. Already giving me kisses. If I kiss her back I'm sure she'll go along with my plan.

Some snuggling goes on for a while (although grooming stopped pretty quickly).

Finley: well, it must be safe to check this area out. Maybe if I move around he'll see how gorgeous I am.

Behr: Uh, I don't think so. She's not stealing my plan to escape.

********
Now this is where things got a bit more challenging. J.Behr mounted Finley, and she put up with it for a while, but put him in his place with a nip. That worked for a nano second. He's got one track mind. He kept going after her, so I intervened and got them snuggling again. There wasn't anymore grooming, but that's ok.

When I put them back in their cages Finley wedged herself between the side of her cage and her litterbox so she could be closer to her buddy. Aww.

We went out for a while and came home to see Finley had retreated downstairs. Behr seems pretty dejected. He's being awfully needy. I think he's sulking. But I'm nto sure if it's because I was 'mean' and made him be friends with Finley, or if it's because he's not with her now.

Finley grooming:







Bunnies snuggling:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pictures and cute dialogue!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks.  Hopefully tomorrow goes just as well.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 15, 2009)

It went well today. Finley groomed Behr, but he didn't return it. He didn't mount her today, and there were no real scuffles.

Finley was pretty relaxed. Behr was as well, but he was content to stay in his corner towards the end - I think likely because Finley put him in his place at one point. He was sulking.

Because of my schedule tomorrow, I'll likely have my husband do the bonding. I'm hoping they're as good for him as they are for me.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 15, 2009)

It's funny sometimes how they just amaze me. I've been running around trying to get ready for the upcoming week...and getting pretty grumpy, and tired, along with a sore back.

Just after I finished folding laundry and was moving it from the chairs to the dresser, Behr jumped on the chair. I envisioned all of my nice clean clothes covered in hair, and I was frustrated. But it wasn't a huge deal and I moved on.

Then I came downstairs and was looking for some stuff. I moved a box out of my way...only to have Finley knock it over. Again, I was frustrated. But I looked over at her and she just had a look about her that I knew she was playing with me...so I played back and got a few baby binkies out of her.

They were just trying to tell me to slow down and enjoy some time with them. *sigh*. They both got lots of kisses. Rabbits are awesome.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 16, 2009)

*kahlin wrote:*


> Do you stick around over the holidays?


I'm around quite a bit... not sure exactly what the plans are yet, but I'll be able to give you a hand if our timings coincide fer sure!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks. I had asked someone already, but understandably holidays are busy...I haven't heard back yet. Worst case scenario is they'll go for a drive to my mom's in Guelph. I haven't told her yet though.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell me days/weeks and we'll try to arrange something if your other plans fall through


----------



## kahlin (Nov 18, 2009)

I sent you a PM.

Onto bunny news, well there isn't much. I've been away from the house more than usual so my husband has been in charge of bonding and all that good stuff. He's reporting good things, much of the same as what I experienced. I was hoping for a bit more progress, but maybe he's downplaying it. I'm going to be doing bonding the next while and that will help me evaluate the situation.

I am lucky they're both alive though...my husband, who is usually amazing with them, had a really bad bunny-day on Monday. I got home to find that he forgot to put up the additional barricade to keep the bunnies apart (a piece that goes on top of the babygate because Behr can jump the gate), he left an unbunny proofed room open (and yay for Behr not chewing wires - the wrapping paper is a different story!), and the worst...poor J.Behr went all day without water. He had a drink when I came home and was fine, but still.

I reviewed the 'rules' with my husband.  He did much better on Tuesday.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing too exciting, but just thought some of you may want the updates.

Icould sit and watch them interact all day. 

Finley is definitely the boss. She is quick to put J.Behr in his place. He doesn't really mount her anymore because he's learned it earns him nips. If he's nice, he gets kisses. He got a lot of kisses tonight.  

At first neither wanted to give in and groom the other. Behr would get really close and fake groom, and then doitty bitty baby binkies. More of a twitch really. He'd get close and twitch and back off. It was Finley who gave in. J. Behr did give her kisses later though.

Because Finley was keeping him in check, they didn't really scuffle. And when they did, they mostly resolved it on their own. I got involved just once, and they backed right off.

Finley is super pushy and shoves her head/body so far under him that he sometimes has to take a step back. She's also pretty relaxed and pretty stretched out sometimes (not all the way, but more than what she will if *I* try to give her loving).

So on the whole, I think it's going super well. My only concern right now is that she will continue this bossy routine and not ever let him have fun (she wouldn't let him dig, but she did let him explore).

This weekend they may graduate from the tub.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

So, I got J.Behr 2 months ago today. We got him after losing Teagan. I really didnât want another bunny at firstâ¦but my resolve crumbled one night when I was feeling pretty crappy and went to love Finley and she hopped away. So, I started looking at rabbitrescue.ca. I made up a list of the potentials. And Behr was not one of them. In fact, here are some of the things I emailed back and forth to my family about him after he was suggested (but keep in mind Iâve changed my opinion and am now madly in love with him)â¦I've bolded the particularly funny parts.

Email # 1 - Sharing his bio with family (my comments are in brackets):


> His latest write up...my comments are in there too....
> 
> Jester is a male neutered Dutch bunny. He was picked up as a stray July 31st and came to us when his time ran out at a local shelter. He is a very handsome (ha, I disagree) boy who's Dutch-type colouring is a gorgeous (ha again) smoke grey contrasted by a brilliant white. Jester is friendly and curious. Like many Dutch bunnies, he has quite an active, outgoing personality and loves to explore and play. Having said that though when he is in his cage, Jester is calm and quiet.
> 
> ...




New comment on the email: he is SO *not* quiet in his cage.



Email # 2 â the decision


> Jester is the lucky bunny weâre bringing home (or unlucky because we've got bad luck, but whatever).
> 
> *I told S. we should name him Ugly Stick because he's been whacked with one.* He said I'm mean. More seriously, I was thinking of naming him Behr, after the paint, because it looks like he's been dipped in a can of paint...but that is a bit too cute-sy I think, and people will think 'bear' instead and have me committed for naming a 3-5 lbs rabbit after a huge whatever-the-poundage animal.




Email # 3 â Naming


> So, *we've been approved and all of that to adopt the world's ugliest rabbit*. S. doesn't think Ugly Stick is going to work for a name, so I'd like some feedback. I tried getting more from him, but he lost patience. *He refused to participate in the naming until I threatened to call newbunny Fluffy. But his participation consisted of laughing and say I wouldn't do that. He's right.*
> 
> He participated a bit more after that, but had far too many 'whatever's for my liking. I called him on it. He said it doesn't matter what I callit because he probably won't remember the name anyway and he'll call it Wabbit. AndI believe him because *even after having Finley 3 years, he still forgets her name. (Solid evidence we shouldn't have kids).*


Almost everyone that I showed pictures to thought J.Behr was cute...but I couldn't see it. Neither could my husband, sister, or mother. Luckily, at least I've come around (I don't know about them). J.Behr is so freakin' cute.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

It seems that J.Behr is learning a lot from the bondingexperience.. ..hanging out next to Finley's cage he's learned that he *can* move the litterbox, and it is a wonderful sport.

He's also picked up on her grunting. I heard it the first time yesterday morning, but I figured I was half asleep and it actually came from Finley...but no, he grunted at me again this morning. 

I figure next up she'll teach him that chewing wires is a bunny right (he hasn't shown any interest in wires or chewing anything really)....and that carpet digging/chewing is an excellent way to burn off some energy.

And then with my luck he'll teach Finley his bad habits....like getting into the garbage, jumping on the table, etc. At least they'll be good for a laugh.


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay.. I read the one about naming Behr and bringing him home and almost spot my coffee everywhere... You really should post that to RR... maybe not! I hope I don't "out" you by accident!

As for the bonding... sounds so sweet. All my rabbits are bad now. It used to be just Fez. But now it's all 4, they all teach each other the fun,naughty behaviours!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

If I posted it I think Susan would launch a campaing to de-J.Behr me so she could claim him as her own. 

I forgot to mention that Finley had been spending her evenings with me...but last night after bonding she stayed closer to J.Behr, and she was binkying and bunny 500'ing all over the place.


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 19, 2009)

Hahaha well, then she wouldn't have room for more fosters for me to adopt out... of all her fosters, I think she has had 4 now, I have adopted out 3 of the 4! The only app I didn't do was for Jester Behr! She says when she sees an email from me she runs to hide her bunnies! LOL


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL. Too funny. It sounds like 'her' bunnies get adopted out pretty quickly. She didn't have J.Behr long, and I don't think she had Marmalade long either.

I think all the RR bunnies need to make a trip to Susans. She's a good luck charm.


----------



## AmyBunny (Nov 19, 2009)

She sure is! She had Marmalade the longest, and that was still only 2 months, and the first month she wasn't available because we wanted to make sure she was over her sickness! She should go around visiting all the bunnies and sprinkling them with adoption dust!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 19, 2009)

LOL. Now you just need to convince her.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 21, 2009)

I felt that it was time to graduate Finley and J.Behr from the tub....but it did not go well.

We really don't have any neutral territory left, so I opted for the less explored bedroom - sort of Finley territory (when she sneaks in and we chase her out).

I realized pretty quickly in that it wasn't going to work because Finley was being really aggressive. There was chasing, fighting, and not niceness. It is too icky out for anything outside, so I decided the next best thing (since Finley was being the jerk) was in a pen in Behr territory since he is more laid back. I threw down a blanket and it did go *slightly* better.

The good: Finley ate some hay (she NEVER eats during bonding) and a treat (but that was so J.Behr wouldn't have it - once I gave him a piece she lost interest). I was also able to get them settled enough to sit near each other while I gave them loving. Finley gave me kisses, but nothing to J.Behr.

The bad: a lot of chasing, nipping, etc. I had to intervene a lot. I got bit twice by J.Behr. 

So back into the tub they went and almost instantly they were better. I guess I'll stick to the tub for a bit yet. I am a bit discouraged though because we really don't have any neutral space to do this and things had been stalled in the tub. At least Finley gave me kisses so I don't feel like I'm being as cruel for making them do this.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 22, 2009)

Around six AM this morning I learned that I can move *very* quickly if need be.
I heard what I thought was bar chewing (courtesy of J.Behr). It stopped for a
second, and then there was *a lot* of noise. Instantly I knew somehow the
bunnies were together.

I bolted and luckily the noise of our bedroom door opening seemed to halt the
chasing. It lasted maybe 10 seconds. It seems J.Behr was chasing Finley, but she
must be quick too because there wasn't any fur flying.

I've checked them both over and they are ok. As far as the 'how'....my husband
forgot to close the top of J.Behr's cage. And so he scaled the side (or
something) and landed himself firmly into Finley territory. I will be having a
'chat' with my husband because he's been scary careless lately.

They're in the tub now trying to repair some of the damage. It's going ok, but
Finley is a bit standoffish. She's grooming him, but she she just isn't
impressed with his antics.

Over the course of a few days the power has shifted and Behr is clearly the
boss. I really wish it were the other way around but they don't care what I
want.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 22, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Finley is definitely the boss. She is quick to put J.Behr in his place.


I was catching up on your blog and this gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks...although they seem to be taking turns being the boss. Finley's methods are much more effective than his though!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 22, 2009)

They're totally messing with my head. First Finley was boss, then J. Behr....and then after this morning when J.Behr got into her cage and chased her...somehow she ended up boss again? 

She seems less 'love at first sight' and more like they've already been married for 25 years and she knows he has faults. 

Bonding this morning went well, and we're back at it right now. So far so good.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 23, 2009)

The session last night went very well. I didn't have to intervene at all. J.Behr tried to mount Finley at one point, but she positioned herself in such a way that it wasn't working. Instead he buzzed around her. 

This morning he was looking for her during playtime. I've learned the real reason he moves his litterbox is to get her attention. He moves it/makes noise and is on the alert to see if she's watching. It's pretty cute.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 23, 2009)

A few days ago my husband made a comment about how the bunnies don't fight with him, and I wanted to kick him. I restrained myself though, somehow I managed.

Well, I want to kick him again. He did a bonding session for me this morning. Not only did J.Behr buzz around Finley (he started this last night), he also did binkies for about a full minute.

So I want to kick him because he got to see it and I didn't, and because he didn't use my camera to take a video. Grr. 

I think that's pretty kick-worthy.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, the second bonding session of the day is coming to an end and of course Behr didn't binky for me. But he did stretch out right next to Finley - and that's something he rarely does at all. I think the twice a day dates are working very well.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 23, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading your blog! I'll be keeping up on your crazy bonding business from now on.

*However* - I have noticed a _very serious_ shortage of pictures and I'm demanding that there be more. LOL!

Your initial bunny stories made me so sad and reminded me of some of my own losses with bunnies in the past. You are a strong person to continue to rescue and love your buns and you offer them something amazing - *the chance to be loved*. :hearts

Hope the bonding continues to progress.  We're rooting for you!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks. I was really hoping to get them outside over the weeknd for some nice pictures, but mother nature didnt cooperate. And a poo filled tub with urine-stained towels don't make for the nicest of backgrounds!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 23, 2009)

No one is looking at the tub anyway. LOL! :laugh:


----------



## kahlin (Nov 24, 2009)

I suppose not.  Maybe tomorrow I will add pictures.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 25, 2009)

So...J.Behr digs Finley.

And when I say Behr digs Finley, I don't mean in the 'like' sense. *roll eyes*. He is actually digging her. I know shes got more belly...err, 'fluff' on her, but that's still not nice! He's also chinning her - because yes, J.Behr it DOES work that way.

He's in a spirited mood tonight, and it's a good thing Fin has patience. I expected an all out war once he was nipping at her, but she took it like a champ. I don't think he likes being alone all day and that's why he's a bit crazy right now. I've seen a few binkies, but nothing like the minute of them that my husband saw (grr). And he stopped as soon as I got my camera out. 

If they keep up this wonderful progress I'm pretty sure we'll be able to do a pen somewhere this weekend. I'm hoping for it anyway because bathroom bonding supervision is not comfortable.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 25, 2009)

Oohh - good luck!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 25, 2009)

Ya, I was too impatient to wait until the weekend. After almost an hour of tub snuggles I put them in a pen together. It wasn't perfect, but I only had to speak to them once to stop misbehaviour.

They mostly ignored each other. There was a *tiny* bit of grooming...and the required J.Behr peeing on Finley stuff (which is oh so pleasant to learn after leaning in to give her a kiss. Blech!).



And J.Behr spent a few minutes trying to chin *every* square in the pen. Silly Behr.

And here's what you really want...first, tub snuggles







Pen almost-snuggles






J.Behr on his chinning quest


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 25, 2009)

Your babies are so *adorable!* Thanks so much for your impatience. It's nice to see that things are coming along and not headed backwards!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 27, 2009)

Bonding is pretty much the same. We do tub time, and then pen time. The pen time doesnt go as smoothly, but not horrible.

And today, because I forgot to block the table off properly, I get to drive an extra 50 minutes today to drive home and make sure all is well.

I had removed the sugar bowl and bananas....but there's a treat bag and 2 large alcohol bottles that could be knocked over and broken. I'm headed out as soon as I hit reply. Sometimes not living in the town I works sucks.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 27, 2009)

I got home to find Behr all stretched out on his hay bin. He doesn't stretch out often, and looked so innocent. That should have been clue # 1.

So I get closer and I see a bunch of stuff on the floor. Seems weird, and pretty sure I didn't put it there.

I take another step. The bottle that used to be wedged between the fridge and pantry that I was always to lazy to move is now in the middle of the floor. It seems I forgot to block of the fridge and pantry.

I take another step and scan the table. The treat bag doesn't look touched. The bottles are in place...maybe he wasn't on the table...and then I see the cookie container on it's side. What a little monster...hears me coming and plays all innocent!

Then I go to see Finley and she too has been up to no good (pulling stuff from the coffee table). I fixed up a few things, laughed quite a bit, and gave them some nose rubs. Monsters.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 28, 2009)

From what my husband says, bonding went ok last night.

So this morning, I stepped it up a notch. No tub time first, straight into the pen. I had to intervene once to stop Behr from chasing Fin, but otherwise it went well. There was still chasing, but they resolved it on their own (so hard to let them do that!). There was grooming and some snuggling....so, I stepped it up a bit more. I enlarged their pen.

That went mostly well...they were busy exploring for the first bit, and chasing resumed, but again they resolved it on their own. The session lasted about 4 hours...I'll be doing another one (much shorter) tonight.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 28, 2009)

Yaaay! Way to go, Behr and Fin!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 29, 2009)

I moved them into Finley space this morning. They have much more room to stretch out...and so far it's going well. There was some chasing, but nothing I had to get involved in. There has also been some binkies, grooming, and stretching out.

I'll be separating them when I go to work so my husband won't have to worry about them, and throw them back together when I get home. We are headed into the territory that if we're home, they're together (not at night yet though - maybe next weekend).


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 29, 2009)

That's so exciting! Congrats on all this amazing progress!


----------



## kahlin (Nov 30, 2009)

I trust them together while we're home with just minimal supervision. Over the weekend we'll move forward.

They aren't super snuggly but I have got a snuggle session or two. Very cute!


----------



## kahlin (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't realize it had been so long since I posted in here.

The bunnies have been doing well with evenings together. I think though it would be better to get them together for good soon. Right now they have a power struggle the first few minutes of every session - and I think that's because I've been splitting them up.

As of Saturday AM they'll be living together (unless something changes).


----------



## Yurusumaji (Dec 3, 2009)

YEAH! WAY TO GO! :bunnydance:


----------



## kahlin (Dec 5, 2009)

Finley and J.Behr spent all day together. We left to go shopping and were gone longer than planned - but there weren't any issues to our knowledge.

They don't snuggle or anything that much, but I think they are co-habitating well just the same. We just moved them from play space to their new joint cage. They seem to be doing ok, but that might change once they are done checking it out.

I had to add NIC grids to make it taller so J.Behr can't jump out. It's annoyingly tall right now. I can't reach in very well. I will be making some changes so it's easier to work with. 

I'm hoping there aren't any issues tonight because I have to work a really long day tomorrow.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, I think there was some minor chasing the first night. J.Behr is herding Finley into her litterbox on a regular basis. Ya, like he's the litterbox expert! 

But they are now officially together. They don't snuggle much, but I do catch them the odd time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Dec 9, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> And that leaves us with Behr. We got him after we lost Teagan. I needed a bunny that wasn't as tempermental as Finley, and Finley has wanted a friend for a while. He has been so entertaining (as you will read in the 'real' blog posts).


I loved 'meeting' your bunnies! They are *adorable* and all have so much personality! That bottom picture of Behr is wonderful


----------



## kahlin (Dec 9, 2009)

I like that picture too. But it's too bad he was shedding hard-core. 

Bonding update: So I had been concerned that J.Behr was herding and keeping Finley in her litterbox. We had been watching her, and finding that she was in her litterbox a lot. However, some of it was her playing the 'poor bunny' card. 

I had been meaning to throw in a blankie for them but hadn't because: I figured it would get peed on by both (Fin is immaculate with her habits unless a blankie is involved and J.Behr...well, he's a work in progress), I also thought it might cause problems/territorial issues, and because I just kept forgetting.

Well, last night I caved and instantly Finley was out of her box. Her blankie is a new safe place. Now that she has a soft spot she is also a bit more active in the pen. I almost climbed into the pen to smother her with kisses - but I didn't because kissing a peed-on Finley isn't that great of a sport, and because with the super tall pen that I created to keep J.Behr *in* also keeps me *out* (I'm beginning to think that was part of his master plan). I'll have to make a few modifications to it...but I need more tie wraps/zip ties (whatever you call them).

Anyway, all of that to say that I'm more at ease with them now. I caught them snuggling even.  

In time I think we'll be able to expand their play space a bit too because J.Behr's habits are improving for the most part. There were a few messes last night, but I'm 100% sure that it was an attitude thing. He was mad that the veggies were late (I was working) - so what better way to get back at me than to pee on the carpet?!

I laughed and told him he'll have to work harder. Moving the barricades and chewing my textbooks don't count either (the first bunny of 5 to do that). In hindsight, I probably shouldn't have told him that. I may go home to find a huge mess.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 9, 2009)

Bunny's always have master plans!


----------



## kahlin (Dec 10, 2009)

I didn't find anything too out of the ordinary. Both litterboxes had been moved. I think it was J.Behr. I got home early enough to put them back before he peed in the litterbox-free corner.

Finley is much more content now that she has a blankie in the pen. I think she's more rested or something because I noticed this morning she's decided not to get as pushed around by J.Behr. She actually did some of the chasing. J.Behr went in the other direction instead of fighting back, which was good.

I told my husband to keep a close eye on them just in case though.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 10, 2009)

It's a good night to be a bunny mom. 

As I mentioned earlier, they seem to be in a bit of a power struggle. I hadn't witnessed anything too serious, but noticed that both have taken turns sitting up on their hay bin. I figured they both needed some space for a bit.

I was a bit worried about J.Behr...but he just showed me there was no need. He was binkying all over in a way I have never seen him do. I climbed into their area and gave them both loving (especially because Finley was a bit freaked out). 

It was so cute. (and then I realized he's really just alerting me to pellet time - but oh well).


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

Cute Bun's


----------



## kahlin (Dec 15, 2009)

I knew tonight I was going to be later than usual and miss veggie time, so I asked my husband to give them a bit before he left for work around 4 (veggie time is at 8). This did nothing to satisify J.Behr. First, the explanation....

The current rabbit set up has them confined to half of the rec-room area. It's the size of small room. That is where they are supposed to be when not in their cage.

I got home tonight and opened the door. I thought I heard nails on the kitchen floor. But, no, there cant be nails on the kitchen floor because the kitchen is very far away from the rec-room, and the rabbits wouldnt be in the kitchen.

And I was right, the rabbits wouldnt be in the kitchen. Not both of them. Just the one. Twitching like crazy once he was found. "Look mom, I did it!"

So, the bet Im taking....did the little trouble maker jump the gate, or scale the back of the couch? I will share the answer tomorrow. 


I dont think he was out for long, probably sometime between 8:30-10:00 when he got sick of lettuce being late.

He cracks me up.


----------



## tijya (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm. It seems at some point I opened up another account? Anyway, this is still me, 'kahlin'.

Well, I'm not waiting for bets because I just need to share.

Round 1: J.Behr getting out last night

A I was unwinding from work last night J.Behr told me his secret. He was doing it by scaling the back of the couch. He jumped up with me right there. He perched for a second, realized his error, and got down. He did this for a few times before deciding he didn't care. Up and over he went. I took that as a sign he wanted to be put away (to be fed).

So away he went. 

Round two: 

This morning I took some time to fix things up. I used some NIC grids to put along the back of the couch. He couldn't get 'grip' that way. I moved some boxes so he wouldn't have a launch pad. He's less than 5 lbs. Surely he woudln't be able to clear the 4 foot barricade. I went on my way, kind of smugly, thinking, 'ha, take that'.

Well, he took that as a challenge. I was making my lunch and running low on time. So of course that's when I hear bunny nails on the top of the stairs. The little jerk.

Round three:

So I pull out more supplies. I add to the 4 foot barricade, so now it is 5 feet. I added some boxes to the top of the bookshelf (that runs along the wall beside the back of the couch). And I also figured since he is clearly persistent I should add to the babygate too. I didn't have time to mess with it too much, so I used some NIC grids as a main/secure gate...and then I took our two baby gates and stretched them out as far as I could and leaned them on their side (pointing to the ceiling) against the secure gate. 

My husband doesn't know the story yet, but I'm sure he'll figure it out when he leaves the bedroom to see my massive contraption. Hopefully J.Behr is still contained. 

If only J.Behr were to realize that good litter habits would lead to more floor space. I'd rather he have the run of the house so he's not getting himself into dangerous/risky escape attempts. But I can't have him peeing all over the carpet.

And a bit more serious....this is something I've been anticipating for a while (well, not to this degree), so I made sure to leave their pen unlocked so he'd have access to water for whenever he did escape. And I know he went in there because he peed in the corner (where the litterbox usually is)...so let J.Behr's jail breaks serve as a warning to always have supplies set up outside of their area too.

Today I made sure he had a lot of hay, water, a litterbox, and closed the doors of unbunnyproofed rooms.

Anyway, I wonder who is going to win round three. I cant even be mad at him. He's just too funny!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 16, 2009)

I placing my money (if I hadany)on J.Behr, nothing can beat a determined bunny.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, so far so good. He's still in his section (according to my husband).

I think the true test will be Friday when veggie time is late again.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is the monster contraption.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Here is the monster contraption.


:laugh: I love it, you look at the two buns and then look at the barrier it takes to keep only one of them in, it's hard not to laugh. Been there, still funny though.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya, it is pretty funny. Silly Behr.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2009)

He has that look in the photo as if he is saying "What? I'm not doing anything"


----------



## kahlin (Dec 17, 2009)

That's his favourite look. He follows it up with 'see how cute I am? You can't be mad at me.' and then he continues to engage in the 'bad' behaviour.


----------



## kahlin (Dec 22, 2009)

I was away over the weekend and left them in my husband's care. I found out he spoiled them and they got playtime 24/7.

Despite this spoilage, they were both happy to see me. Behr was so excited he didn't know what to do with himself...so he chased Finley. She was pretty happy to see me too.

I had to take down some of the barricade for a little bit, and sure enough Behr took that as an invitation to scale the couch to freedom.

I'm happy to report that his litter habits have improve *a lot* to they may graduate out of the sectioned play space and will no longer need the monster-gate. 

They're off at the bunny sitters now because the holidays get a bit crazy for me. I'm gonna miss my furries!

And then in the new year we *might* be getting a lop if everything works out. I love my Fin and J.Behr but I need a lop to feel like our family is complete.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 1, 2010)

I haven't had many updates since the buns are at the sitters. I have heard that they are doing well...and that Finley is a lot more relaxed than she was when she was at the sitters 1.5 years ago. They haven't been fighting which is good. I was a bit concerned about that since they wouldn't be getting play time.

I am excited to see them on Sunday. 

And I also need to share that we'll be bringing home a new addition. Her name is Zayne Chaya Bronte. We picked her up today.

She is pretty friendly, but skittish. I'm thinking she's deaf. She doesn't seem to react to noise and once she sees a shadow she gets scared. She will be 3/4 deaf lops we've had. 

Here are some pictures:

'Can you see me'?







She's behind the mat.

Here she really is:


----------



## pOker (Jan 1, 2010)

i just sat here and read your whole blog-cried at the beginning then continued to laugh at all of Behrs monstruous ways..
you have beautiful bunnies-and the new bun is gorgeous too!!!! i hope you feel now that your family is complete!!

congrats on the new bunny-and give them all nose rubs for me when they get home.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 3, 2010)

I decided to give Zayne playspace a bit more slowly today...so I gave her a bit more room - not a lot since I don't want to overwhelm her. It worked out really well. I gave her some more this evening and I think I might have gone too far because she hasn't really come out. We'll see how it goes and make adjustments tomorrow if necessary. 

I also went to pick up the other two monsters. At first I thought they were happy to see me....and then they realized I wasn't offering treats so I got ignored. Now we're home and they are out to play. Behr has had a few binkies. I think he's glad to be home.

Neither will have much to do with me yet, but eventually they will forgive me!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 4, 2010)

There's no such thing as sleeping in when bunnies are around. We have bunny surround-sound. Zayne upstairs digging and noise making, and Finley and Behr on the other side of our bedroom digging and noise making. And stomping was coming from somewhere. *sigh*.

Zayne was quick to move into playspace today. She was ready before I was! She will only be out for a bit this morning and then I will have to put her back for a few hours while I'm out. It's not that I don't trust her (she has awesome litter habits), but I'm worried the J.Behr monster will escape and make his way up to see her.

Finley and J.Behr are on the move now that their bellies are full. They'd been cooped up at the bunny-sitter's so I think they are taking advantage of playtime. They have no interest in sitting still for kisses. Boo. I'll have to make my move this afternoon when they are sleepy.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 4, 2010)

I got plenty of bunny snuggles this afternoon. First from Behr and Finley (only after they realized I wasn't offering treats), and later with Zayne. 

Zayne is much more comfortable in her playspace today.  And she's interacting with me more. When I first got her and we were in the car she nudged me a few times (my hand was in the carrier).

But since then she's ignored me. If I got in her play area she'd move to her litterbox. Today I decided to lay on the floor hoping she'd check me out. She ignored me until I turned my body away from her. Then I felt her whiskers on me. I took it as an invitation and spent a while petting her. Every so often, if I got distracted, she'd nudge me to keep going.  

Back to Fin and Behr....a week at the sitter's did them well. They are snuggling so much more now. I may try to get pictures tomorrow. The lighting down here sucks though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 5, 2010)

All pictures are good of bunny's.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 5, 2010)

LOL. True. It's on my to do list for tomorrow.

Today I gave Zayne most of the living room to play in. She explored it a bit...until I gave her a box to hide in. Then she wouldn't come out.

When I left for work I downsized her and removed her box. Either that worked, someone switched her out while I was away, or she's hungry because she's a very different bunny right now.

She has stepped on me, nudged me, etc. She was even digging at my leg. When she got tired she sat near me so I could give her snuggles. She's cute stuff my little Zayne.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 6, 2010)

Not much is new with the bunny monsters. Zayne continues to come out of her shell and looks like she's going to be quite bossy. She loves the 'dig the person' game to get attention.

She's also starting to eat a bit more and be more active.

Finley and Behr....well, they are still the same. They love food and snuggles.

But, this is what you really want: 

Fin and J.Behr snuggling















Just Finley (on her blankie)








Just Behr








And baby Zayne

Exploring (with more confidence and less fear)








Relaxing (err, looking less than impressed)








And just a cute shot...


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

So....I'm learning that some of Behr's litterbox 'issues' are really attitude issues. It seems when he is mad he is more likely to pee outside of the box. 

I can't say that all of J.Behr's 'accidents' are due to his attitude, but I know some of them are. For example:

Yesterday I called him out of the laundry room and told him what a great bunny he was when he listened. But I didn't give him a treat. So either he was mad at me for the lack of treat, or for 'kicking' him out of the off limits room. I was telling him how great he was and then I started giving Finley attention (hmm, maybe he was jealous?). 

Anyway, he came over to his and left a river of pee by our feet. (Since I caught this one I verbally scolded him - didn't yell though)

Another example (because they are kind of funny)....he has a parsley roll (which is similar to a hay cube - but a cruel version because it rolls away). He's had a lot of trouble keeping track of it. I felt bad for him yesterday so I put it in his food bowl so it can't roll off. He was going after it so well that the food bowl slowly made it's way across the floor and eventually it too ended up stuck. Angry J.Behr then peed beside the bowl.

That's the news with Behr. Finley is her usual quiet self. Very cute and gorgeous.

Zayne continues to come out of her shell. If I sit on the couch she will come over to explore the area near my feet before settling in for a snuggle. If that gets boring and she wants loving, she will dig at me not-so-gently. She's warming up to me.  Although I wish she had other ways to ask for attention.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 7, 2010)

Zayne looks just like my mini lop Pudge.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

Really? I used to have a bunny we called Pudge as well. Her 'real' name was Lindor. But she was our little Pudge or Pudger.


----------



## The-Family-O (Jan 8, 2010)

I just wanted to say I thoroughly enjoy your blog, even the sad parts. I look forward to reading more posts!

:hug::hug:


----------



## kahlin (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, let's hope there are no sad parts for 2010.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 8, 2010)

I should be doing dishes, but I'm not because I have a ridiculously cute baby Zaynestuck to me.

I've been in the habit of spending some time with her in the late mornings while I play on my laptop. I started by sitting on the couch. She informed me this wasn't ideal by viciously digging at my slippers. I gave her a few nose rubs and went back to my stuff. More digging insued. 

I grabbed her and pulled her onto the couch for snuggles. 10 seconds later she hopped away and flicked me. And then came back for digging. I gave up and sat on the floor with her. She ran around me, exploring the 'newness' of this arrangement. I saw some almost binkies and mini bunny 500's. 

If something scared her she'd come and hide behind me.  And the best....is right now she is flopped between my back and the couch...all snuggled in tight. How am I ever going to be mean enough to get up and do dishes?!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 9, 2010)

So, first Fin and Behr updates...when we first bonded them Finley used a litterbox as a safe spot from him when he was chasing her. Rarely would they ever be in a box together (they have two boxes). I was happy to see this week that they are comfortable enough to share. 

But then today happened. It's rabbit cleaning day. I did Zayne first because that's where the stuff was...and I wasn't thinking about how the supplies would smell like her. Anyway, I did the cleaning of Fin and Behr after. And from the looks of it, the supplies smelled like Zayne because now the love-buns aren't as snuggly. Finley is finally sticking up for herself and refusing to be bossed around.

It's kind of funny (as long as they stay bonded) to see the dynamics change. J.Behr was in a litterbox, Finley hopped in, and out he went. He has his orders I guess. 

Onto Zayne...I gave her free-run of our upstairs. She was fine with it at first, but once the newness wore off I think she's a bit uncomfortable with it. She's on edge a bit more and we are startling her (since she can't hear us). I think I may put up some NIC grids to run along the space and act as a wall of sorts, but leave an opening for her to come and go as she would like.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 9, 2010)

Where did you find Zayne? (Maybe I missed that part?) Loving the photos 
Glad your sitter came through


----------



## kahlin (Jan 9, 2010)

We got Zayne from Rabbit Rescue, based out of Milton. She was a rescued stray and was about to be euthanized before RR stepped in. It broke my heart to know that such a cute little bunny almost ran out of time just before Christmas...so lop suck that I am, I had to have her.

I picked her up when I was in Guelph for New Years.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to take Zayne's blankie out of her cage for a bit. I thought she'd been using her litterbox, but now I'm not so sure.

Other Zayne stuff...last night when I finally got home (I hit the ditch after work - I'm fine and no damage to the car thankfully) Zayne was so excited to see me. And that made me feel better. And then I realized she thought it was veggie time. Silly girl. It made me chuckle though.

Finley still seems to be playing the boss role. Behr is mostly good about it. He goes after her sometimes too, but they both know when to back down and that's the important thing. And it's mainly at food time that they pull this stuff. 

BUT, it resulted in my first bunch of kisses from Behr.  I think he was trying to upset Finley by giving me his affection (as opposed to grooming her). I didn't care about the 'why' though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad your ok.

Sounds like a nice evening minus the ditch thing.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 12, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> BUT, it resulted in my first bunch of kisses from Behr.  I think he was trying to upset Finley by giving me his affection (as opposed to grooming her). I didn't care about the 'why' though.


You had to rub it in huh?? You will be the envy of alot of us here including myself!!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL. Sorry. Finley gives kisses too - but I have to work for them by petting her for a while. 

If it makes you feel better only 4 of 7 of the bunnies I've had ever gave kisses.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

yes well im super jealous of that!!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry.  It is pretty nice.

Things have been a bit rough between Finley and Behr. She's been really aggressive with him. Usually it was just at feeding, but this morning it was an extended thing. I'm pretty sure they were doing the silent treatment after (but bunny style). 

At bed time feeding I split them up until the food was poured and that worked well.

Zayne...well she's still cute. No changes in that department. I spent a fair amount of time with her today. She's a little suck. She's also spoiled. I had taken the towel out of her cage because she's been peeing on it. I know she really doesn't like the bare floor, but I'm trying to improve her litter habits.

Anyway, tonight after I poured the food for her, she jumped in, grabbed some and got right back out. Then she kept trying to eat her food from the oustide and looking upset that it wasn't working...until she hopped over to me and made me cave with her cuteness. She has a towel back tonight. 

Sigh. I'm a push over.


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 15, 2010)

I love bunny kisses..Chewbacca gives them to me all the time. 
haha you do sound like a pushover! But who would resist?!


----------



## kahlin (Jan 15, 2010)

And as a result of my push-over-ness...she peed outside of the box. But, not on the towel. And really, as long as the mess is always *in* the cage, it's not like it's a huge deal to do bunny laundry.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had a good day of bunny love so far.  

Finley and Behr were less vicious towards each other this morning...but I'm also trying to separate them before I pour the food and this is helping.

I spent some time snuggling Fin this morning and was rewarded with kisses.  Behr got some nose rubs too, of course.

Then while I was on the phone Zayne snuggled into me and just let me pet her forever. If I stopped, she let me know by digging me. Very cute.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 18, 2010)

So it's been a few days since I posted about Finley attacking J.Behr...and I'm happy to say that things are much better. I removed all of Zayne's laundry and cleaning supplies from their floor of the house. I've also separated Fin and j.Behr pre-feeding. They do know our routine so the chasing and stuff starts at feeding time, but I kick one out...and once the food is poured it's (usually) ok. 

We also downplay veggie time by no longer 'announcing' it. And lastly, not only is Finley fed first, she gets all attention first too.

The result....less attacking at food time and more loving. And we're good with that.

Zayne...well, she's good. She's had her vet check and is healthy (which is what I thought). They said she's a bit skinny (J.Behr gets that too). 

In non-health stuff...She won't explore beyond the living room because that's where the carpet ends....but she seems content enough. I put down some mats to get her to go further and that's had some limited success. If she sees me get comfy in her 'space' she'll hop right over and get comfy with me. 

We're working on getting her to use the litterbox - but she's really weird. She only misses at night, and it might be because she's going over the edge. We're trying a few things. 

What makes her weird is that she doesn't go during the day....once I let her out after breakfast around 10 AM she doesn't re-visit her litterbox until late into the afternoon or sometimes not until 7 ish. That's not normal is it? She's also not eating any hay during this time frame (but will take treats).

She isn't messing anywhere in the house though....and she has easy access to her cage throughout the day. She does drink though (I believe).

Otherwise she's great. Very snuggly and innocent.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 22, 2010)

Not much new to report. 

Finley continues to be a bit grumpy. Behr is making a game out of it...just to get on her nerves I think. I separate them at feeding to minimize the chasing...and now Behr has started grunting (just like Fin), and being underfoot so I don't forget to let him back into the food bowl area. Today he also started lunging at my feet and gently digging them. I guess he was particularly hungry today. It was kind of cute (as long as it doesn't get worse).

Zayne is still cute and cuddly. She did her first bunny 500 the other night. I didn't see it, but I heard it.  The litterbox training is a work in progress.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 23, 2010)

I had to work late tonight...past veggie time. So I came home to some pretty mad bunnies. Zayne drank all of her water and then peed all over her cage. It was her own personal pond. Yay. Fantastic.

And Fin and Behr were grumpy at each other. Sheesh. It was just 2 hours!

But, Zayne got over it because she was bunny 500-ing all over...until I tried creeping up on her (yes, I was creeping up quietly on a deaf bunny - that's how crazy I am)...but she saw me before I saw her so she did her statue pose. I vow I will see binkies/bunny 500 one day.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

It is amazing how quickly we slaves can get into trouble.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 25, 2010)

I know! They are so impatient! But so cute...

I came home from the dentist this morning and felt pretty crappy...and so the bunnies are all going out of their way to make me fawn all over them....

I tend to spend some time each morning sitting on the floor with Zayne. After 10 seconds, she snuggles in next to me. This morning though, she kept trying to dig to the centre of the universe, via my leg. I decided I needed 'protection' , so got up to get a blanket. She dug that for a while, snuggled for a while, and then flopped over next to me.

Cute, yes. BUT, I need to have a snack soon and her cuteness is anchoring me to my spot. *sigh*. So, the lesson for the day is to get all snacks, drinks, etc BEFORE spending time with her royal highness.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 25, 2010)

As a slave it would be very improper to disturb royalty.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 26, 2010)

I got it right this morning...all prepared and everything.

And yet, she wasn't impressed that it didn't last all day.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 28, 2010)

Things with Finley and Behr are not better. Now that I've been treating Finley like she's boss, Behr is trying harder to assert his dominance. And he's learned some tricks from Finley. He does her grunting thing and he also lunged at my feet and bit my leg yesterday at pellet feeding (so twice).

So, this isn't going to work. I've decided to flip it and treat him as boss to see how Finley reacts...and then go with the lesser of two evils.

I also decided to (try to) stop talking to Zayne. She's deaf and can't hear me anyway...and I think it is part of Finley's problem...hearing me talk to an unseen creature. You'd think it would be easy to not talk to a deaf bunny. But, apparantly I'm crazy and am having difficulty with it! lol

In other Finley news...the reason we don't have a dog is that she's terrified of them. Unlike our other bunnies, she wouldn't ever get used to the dog (who was amazing with the furries). So when we lost him, I decided that for Finley, it would have to be a dog-free household. And she started making a lot of progress without one around.

Anyway, last night I decided to play Nintendogs on my Nintendo DS. It's been forever, and I was bored....she flipped out and stomped the whole time - just hearing me give the Nintendog commands! Silly bun. She was mad for a good 45 minutes after I put it away!

And in Zayne news....I've been struggling getting her to pee in her litterbox consistentlhy. She *always* keeps the mess in her cage, but not always the box. I'm trying a bit of a different set up so the litterbox area has a clear distinction from the sleeping/playing area...and so far so good. No mess last night, and I'm finding she's getting in and out of her litterbox more (even when not caged)...leading her to eat more hay. So, yay for Zayne! Let's hope she keeps it up.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah progess!


----------



## kahlin (Feb 8, 2010)

Ugh, things have been busy. 

I didn't get to spend much time with any of the monsters last week, and then I was away for the weekend. I fully expected three grumpy monsters when I got back.

But they weren't! Likely because I came home around feeding time, but let's pretend otherwise. 

My husband said they missed me, and the proof lies in Finley's willingness to get loving from him. He's silly though. Finley would sit for attention *any* time he offered some up.

J.Behr's litter habits have finally improved enough that I gave them more floor space. There has been a bit of chasing each other, but there have also been binkies. So, let's hope the chasing subsides a bit so I don't change my mind. 

And Zayne is doing well. I had snuggle time with her this morning. She has turned into quite the little begger. And she's so cute it's hard not to give in.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 8, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> And Zayne is doing well. I had snuggle time with her this morning. She has turned into quite the little begger. And she's so cute it's hard not to give in.


Bunny's know how to work their slaves!


----------



## kahlin (Feb 10, 2010)

Monday I graduated J.Behr and Finley to more floor space. I realized this came with the responsibility of being extra vigilent with people food since he'd now have access to the coffee table and end tables.

Before I left the house yesterday I made sure to clear them off - especially since the end table had already been visited (along with the couch and chair). I took extra time to double barricade the duo from Zayne to make sure no mischief happened...and felt pretty smug about him not having anything to get into.

Ha. Ya right. 

I get home to my husband telling me he was downstairs cleaning up a bunch of rabbit 'treats'. I figured he meant poo, since J.Behr has been marking with this new graduation. But no, he actually meant rabbit treats. 

The monster used the couch to springboard to the bookshelf to find a collection of rabbit treats, which he then knocked on the floor to share with Finley. Luckily I don't think they got much but man, he's a monster! 

Well, that's what I thought anyway. But at the same time, Finley has been sticking really close to the couch. Maybe *she* did it to get away from Behr and then just hit the jackpot? Gah. They are messing with my head.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 11, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> felt pretty smug about him not having anything to get into.


:laugh:


----------



## kahlin (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya, I sort of knew that was going to be a mistake. lol and I was right.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 12, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> The monster used the couch to springboard to the bookshelf to find a collection of rabbit treats, which he then knocked on the floor to share with Finley. Luckily I don't think they got much but man, he's a monster!



:roflmao:Too bad you didn't have a hidden camera for all their antics!


----------



## kahlin (Feb 12, 2010)

I know! I could make a bunny version of 'Marley and Me'.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 12, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I know! I could make a bunny version of 'Marley and Me'.



Man! it does sound just like that dog! Too funny - good thing you seem to keep good humour about it all.. 

Cute blog!


----------



## kahlin (Feb 13, 2010)

There's not much to do *but* laugh. We keep getting outsmarted by a rabbit. If we didn't laugh I think we'd have some serious insecurities!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> There's not much to do *but* laugh. We keep getting outsmarted by a rabbit. If we didn't laugh I think we'd have some serious insecurities!


That is so true!


----------



## The-Family-O (Feb 13, 2010)

Despite it all, your little furries seem so funny! Just what I needed too as it's been quite a week at our house. It's also nice to know that I'm not the only crazy person lol (I too have talked to deaf animals, mostly forgetting that they couldn't hear me hahahahaha)


----------



## kahlin (Feb 14, 2010)

*The-Family-O wrote: *


> Despite it all, your little furries seem so funny! Just what I needed too as it's been quite a week at our house. It's also nice to know that I'm not the only crazy person lol (I too have talked to deaf animals, mostly forgetting that they couldn't hear me hahahahaha)



Zayne is our third deaf one, and I"ve talked to all three. It started with Lindor, and I would talk 'into' her so she could feel the vibrations and she loved it. The other two not so much, but I still talk to them. 

Most days I wish Zayne understood, especially the 'no Zayne, it is *not* treat/food time'. 

***********

Today was brush day. It should be considered an olympic event. Zayne will sit there forever, so it could be an endurance event.

But the other two....Finley tolerates it more than she used to - because if she's getting brushed, it means Behr can't be getting attention. If I pluck anything, or go to hard at it, she runs away.

At this point I try to give her a break and call Behr over. He comes running over, which brings Finley, who body checks him out of the way. Finley never comes when called....unless I'm calling Behr. Silly girl.

I managed to get Zayne and Finley very well. Behr, no so much (with the body checking and all). He also worries that if I'm near his bum that Finley is nipping at him so he won't sit still. I can't put him up ona surface because he jumps off -he has no fear (except of Finley I guess!). I tried to block Fin off into the other half of the room but she was sticking too close to me.

But despite the Finley/J.Behr competition for attention and the bodychecks, etc....they are usually ok together. I've found that since expanding their play space a lot more snuggling goes on. I'm toying with having them free range (because I think the pen causes territorial behaviour), but I want Behr's litter habits to calm down a bit.

I'm also toying with doing a trio, so a lot can change in time.


----------



## kahlin (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally, a picture post!

Now, there are more pictures of Zayne...but it's not favourtism. She lives upstairs with better lighting, is cleaner, and doesn't move much (which makes it easier to snap a picture).

Here she is napping.







Sometimes I swear she can hear us (although she's deaf). I had commented to my husband that he didn't put her box back properly after cleaning. He said there wasn't any point since the box is *never* used. After this conversation, Zayne found a new sleeping spot:






And here she is with her incredible ear control (I've never had a lop with so much control!)








And finally, a picture of the snuggle bums - Finley and J. Behr


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Adorable photos!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe she just wants you to think she is deaf

Looks like she is listening to something, HAM radio signals?


----------



## kahlin (Feb 28, 2010)

Ugh, I've been so busy with work lately. NOT fun!

The bunnies are good. Zayne hasn't been peeing out of her box at all, which is nice. Adding some flooring on top of the plastic helped. For like 4 days....the 'real' solution was to just put her food dish in the place she was peeing. Worked like a charm!

Finley and Behr are good as well. They were grumpy this morning since I slept in and they were fed later, but oh well. They tend to snuggle more than they used to. I'm leaning towards making them free-range downstairs since the cage space causes them both to be territorial. But the problem with that is if I want to bond them to Zayne it won't work. So I've just ignored the issue until I know what I want to do.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 11, 2010)

We had a bedtime routine here...at 10:00 PM the bunnies get pellets, new hay, and cage time. Then we all go to bed.

Lately I've been staying up a bit later, but the bunnies get the same bedtime (otherwise they harass me since they want their pellets!). I do all of the other bedtime routine though, shut off the main lights, etc, so they know it's bedtime. And it works.

Except for last night. I was watching TV and Mr. Behr was chewing on the pen. It's not common for him to do it, so I figured I'd ignore it for a few minutes until he settled in. But he went on for 10 minutes....so I thought I would check it out. 

It turns out that after I gave them pellets and put them away, I forgot to refill their hay. And Mr. Behr was alerting me to my error. Oops! What a smart little guy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> It turns out that after I gave them pellets and put them away, I forgot to refill their hay. And Mr. Behr was alerting me to my error. Oops! What a smart little guy.


Oh you bad bunny slave.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 14, 2010)

Especially since they had access to 2 hour old hay. But it wasn't fresh enough. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 17, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Especially since they had access to 2 hour old hay. But it wasn't fresh enough. *rolls eyes*


:roflmao:


----------



## kahlin (Mar 19, 2010)

It's definitely monster season here. *sigh*

They have been so full of it lately. After bonding Behr and Finley, there was a significant drop in Behr antics. Things were so nice. And calm. And peaceful (but totally not as funny).

Then yesterday things started to pick up. I was upstairs and heard clear rabbits-on-the-coffee-table noises. I couldn't remember what was on the table (other than rabbits) so I raced down to check. They obviously know they aren't allowed because as soon as they heard me, they scattered.

And last night they harassed us for food almost an hour before food time. When we ignored them, Mr. Behr stepped up the game and knocked over the garbage can. Not a huge deal since I only put paper in this can (knowing rabbits will knock it over anyway)...but they started rattling it so I told them, "You better knock it off or I will send Shaun over to fix it up".

And they stopped. *Instantly*. So then I had to ask my husband what exactly he's done to them to make them so scared.  His response: "what, you believe THEM!?! You should hear the stuff they say about *you*". 

And today I went upstairs and again heard bunnies-on-the-coffee-table. I came downstairs to find some stuff on the floor. But no bunnies. I chuckled (since I'm not in the habit of knocking things on the floor) and sat on the couch. A few minutes later I hear odd crinkling noises. It seems there had been a empty chip bag on the table. They stole the chip bag, hid it for later, and knocked the other stuff off to distract me.

Monsters. Really funny cute monsters.

P.S. Zayne is good too, but she doesn't have the monster gene. Begging is definitely more her style.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 19, 2010)

ACK! It doesn't end!! Mr. Behr knows he's not supposed to be on the table. He kept coming over just now and looking at me on the couch (he uses the couch as his launching pad). He'd hop away, then come back. 

Yes, Mr. Behr. I'm *still* here.

His response? To no longer use the couch as a launch pad and jump straight on the coffee table. To go after the chip back I had put back on it. He wins.

The table is now clear of any food related, rabbit chewable items.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 21, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> And they stopped. *Instantly*. So then I had to ask my husband what exactly he's done to them to make them so scared.  His response: "what, you believe THEM!?! You should hear the stuff they say about *you*".
> 
> And today I went upstairs and again heard bunnies-on-the-coffee-table. I came downstairs to find some stuff on the floor. But no bunnies. I chuckled (since I'm not in the habit of knocking things on the floor) and sat on the couch. A few minutes later I hear odd crinkling noises. It seems there had been a empty chip bag on the table. They stole the chip bag, hid it for later, and knocked the other stuff off to distract me.



:rofl:

Just part of the bunny plot to take over the world. Well you know now that if you can't find anything, the bunny's have it.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol. Definitely. This is further supported by the bunny comb that had gone missing. I had left it on the book shelf. Mr. Behr knocked it off (I guess) and hid it across the room. Silly Behr.


----------



## kahlin (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm such a bad bunny mom. I am torturing them by making them share a room! *gasp* The horror!. I decided to take the first step in creating the equation:

2 + 1 = happy trio.

This morning I rearranged the downstairs area to make room for Zayne's cage. Once I got to the part of bringing her cage down, things got a bit crazy.

Finley chased Mr. Behr. Then Mr. Behr chased Finley. I think Finley won, because he went off and sulked in a corner while she explored the new smells. 

When I finally brought Zayne into the picture I gave them all a piece of hay cube. Mr. Behr chewed his, completely unaware. Finley stole hers, to make sure Zayne didn't get it...only Zayne didn't fall for the distraction technique.

Zayne seems really interested, and not aggressive. Finley is interested...in beating Zayne up and serving her to wildlife. I've got things triple gated and that seems to be a good thing.

Mr. Behr has since found out what the fuss was about and is being really curious. This is upsetting Finley and they have scuffled a bit - not so serious that they don't respond to gentle 'hey, hey' corrections. 

So, let's hope things settle quickly!


----------



## kahlin (Mar 30, 2010)

Once all three were back in their pens, things mostly settled down. Until this morning....usually all bunnies are out all of the time. But since we are sharing play space, this had to change. 

Zayne gets morning time, and Fin and J.Behr will get evening time. Today is especially bad for them since I am going to work early. On a more typical day it won't be so short.

Anyway, once the other two saw Zayne exploring, Behr kept chasing Finley. They did stop with verbal corrections though (even if not for long).

Zayne is a lot more active down here right now because there is so much to check out. And she's started following me around, which is new. Cute though.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Kahlin! :wave: I'm glad all your babies are doing so well. They sure are characters, aren't they? All (four) of my monsters make me laugh all of the time.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I'm such a bad bunny mom. I am torturing them by making them share a room! *gasp* The horror!. I decided to take the first step in creating the equation:


How can you sleep at night!


----------



## kahlin (Apr 1, 2010)

*Hi Patti!*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> How can you sleep at night!



Much better now that Zayne's cage isn't located right above our bedroom. 

For the most part, things have calmed down. Finley and Behr have their issues sometimes...but usually when they're in their cage (possibly because they aren't used to being caged in the morning) or when Zayne decides to change things up and make herself a bit more visible.

It's mostly good though. Sure there's some chasing between the two monsters, and they all seem to be marking (oh joy!)....but some good things:

- On Monday Finley tried to eat Zayne through the double bars....yesterday they sniffed nose-to-nose trhough single bars with no attack attempt! (although it was only a few seconds before I got the double bars up).

- Finley stretched out on the border of her cage and Zayne's play space.

- Zayne has taken to having naps near their cage...and is *much* more active. When she was upstairs she was a bit boring. Down here she checks things out, chews stuff, hops on stuff, etc. 

- mr. Behr is less intersted in her than Finley is, and is pretty take it or leave it about her, but he too had a nice nap on the border. 

I think we're on our way to a trio.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 2, 2010)

It was so nice out today that we took the bunnies outside. 

First up, a dirty Mr. Behr and a Finley bum. 







Next is Finley. She looks so big here!






And then Behr being curious...








Zayne looking grumpy...






And finally, Behr and Zayne checking each other out (before Finley herded him away)


----------



## hln917 (Apr 2, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Zayne looking grumpy...




Lol! He sure does look a bit miffed!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am glad the prospects of a trio are looking up.

Your bunny's are so cute, looks like they enjoyed their time outside.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 4, 2010)

I have awesome bunnies!

In the past few days I have caught Finley trying to snuggle with Zayne, and only caught Zayne trying to return the love once. And usually when one flops, the other observes from a distance....Until this evening....

I caught both of them having a nap (in what I call the football position) side by side. I tried to grab my camera, but stubborn little Finley decided to move. I waited for her to be done her drink, figuring she'd return to Zayne.

But no such luck (she's a stubborn little monster). Instead she stretched out in a new spot, leaving Zayne all alone. 

A few minutes later I checked on them again, to find that Zayne moved to be closer to her Finley. They were flopped next to each other. 

:inlove:I think my heart melted. 

Let's hope the love keeps up for their date tomorrow.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 5, 2010)

So, today was day one of bunny dating on the road to the trio. I decided to try Finley and Zayne together first, after discussing it with other RO members. 

I was a bit apprehensive, since Finley can be aggressive. I managed to get a (dark) video and a couple of pictures, but first the run down:

- I got my supplies together in/around the tub (towels, squirt bottle, gloves, treats, litterbox, hay, etc)

The good: They snuggled almost right away. Zayne groomed Finley, and Finley groomed Zayne back (multiple times). They were comfortable enough to groom themselves, and take treats (which for Fin is a big deal since she's never taken a treat in bonding sessions with other bunnies).

The bad: there were a couple of scuffles, one somewhat serious. No injuries that I could tell but more intense than I would have liked. 

Summary: I think it was a great start to the process. The scuffles were good for me to realize that I can't push ahead too fast, even with all of the good signs they've got going on. If they keep up with the progress, the Finley-Zayne bond will likely end as a better match compared to the Finley-Behr bond.

Ok, now for the video and a couple of pics, and then I'll post some Behr stuff.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_IvSEmRaq3Y&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Forgive the 'wet bunny' look. I squirted them to break up the fight. It worked really well the first time, not so much after that. I think I will need to do a combo of verbal correction, 'stomping', squirting, and direct interference.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, now onto Mr. Behr. I was really worried that Fin and J.Behr would fight after I brought Fin back to their area. Luckily that didn't happen.

But I did find a poor dejected Mr. Behr. He was sitting in his cage all alone, looking like the saddest creature ever.  When I opened his pen he didn't even come out. I guess he missed his girlfriends.

I made sure to spend some time sitting on the floor and giving him nose rubs. That's not something he has been willing to sit still for ever since he bonded to Fin, but I guess he was feeling left out. Poor little guy.

After a while he and Finley started snuggling again, and they positioned themselves next to little miss Zayne. I got a picture and will share that next time.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry the picture sizes are off....


----------



## hln917 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like you're off to a promising start with the bonding! Tell Mr. Behr, ifhe's patience, he'll havedouble the amount oflove from both Zayne and Finley


----------



## kahlin (Apr 7, 2010)

So in some ways day 2 wasn't as good as day one. Zayne seemed a bit freaked out so she didn't do much. There was snuggling...and Finley groomed Zayne. 

I kept them in longer (nearly an hour) because I was hoping Zayne would relax some...and then there was a bit of a fight, so I needed to end on a good note which meant more time in the tub.

I was really glad to be wearing gloves because if I wasn't, I'd be missing a chunk of my knuckle. Finley can bite hard. She starts by grooming Zayne, and then she nips. And if Zayne reacts negatively, a fight ensues. So I will need to be on top of that. 

Now for the video (kinda dull and just says the same stuff).

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Df1BXM6viRU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Bonding picture:








Post bonding picture:


----------



## kahlin (Apr 7, 2010)

This will be quick tonight....

I would say that today's session went better than yesterday. I brought in a NIC cube to move around the tub to stimulate curiosity and get Zayne moving and make her feel more secure, and it worked. There was no fighting, and no near fighting....but this is likely because there was limited grooming. 

It was only towards the end that Finley groomed Zayne. They did snuggle though, a bit. I figure after a few more days like today Zayne will start to feel safer.

And the video saying pretty much the same.....oh, and the reason I wanted to stress Finley out is because she's the aggressive one, and Zayne is already stressed, so this would even things out....and the grooming happened after I put the camera down, so yes it did (eventually) happen.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/XxXETpnJt44&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kahlin (Apr 9, 2010)

today continued to be much of the same. zayne was a bit more relaxed since finley is being *so* good. Fin stretched all the way out, and zayne checked her out. there was quite a bit of grooming (from Fin). No fighting, at all. 

Behr is doing good. He was all stretched out next to Zayne's cage when I brought the girls back from bonding. He's a sweetie.

And then a mystery bun found his/her way upstairs as i was getting ready to leave the house. I didn't see the rabbit, but I'm willing to guess it was Finley. Sneaky, because she was back in her space by the time I checked on her. 

Today's video:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/E1yH66ZvvNg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kahlin (Apr 11, 2010)

In general stuff....

Our bunnies play in our finished basement (since that's where we hang out). When Zayne's out and we're home, we don't bother with a gate at the bottom of the stairs since she's never gone up there (we put one up if we leave).

Because of this, both of us have forgotten the gate when we put Finley and Behr out. Finley loves to go upstairs and check things out before retreating into innocence. Unfortunately she hasn't clued in we know she's up there because she leaves a trail of poo behind her.

Anyway, today I had done some laundry and put bunny blankets outside to dry. My husband brought them in and put them on the upstairs couch when they were dry. I came home to find some rabbit poo on them. This was our conversation:

"Uh, dear? Did you forget the gate today?"

"Ya. I think Finley was upstairs. Why?"

"Was she on the couch?"

"I don't know. Maybe. Why?"

"Did the blanket have poo on it when you brought it in, cause it does now...."

Silly Finley. At least she just marks with poo so it's easy to clean up.



Now a Zayne story....A while ago we bought a stuffed cow teddybear thing to give to the rabbits. None of them liked it. It has just been hanging around, so I threw it in with Zayne. Then I saw her grooming and snuggling it one day.  She's so cute!










And here's another picture. Notice anything different?


----------



## kahlin (Apr 11, 2010)

Nope, no new haircut or dye job,  That's a Zayne with a MR. BEHR!!!

I was going to wait until tomorrow, but my husband convinced me (by merely suggesting it). So today they had their first bathtub date.

It went well. Zayne's more comfortable with him than with Finley. They both groomed themselves. I was surprised there was no fighting, no near-fighting, and no humping. I'm not convinced that won't come next time.

I did a video and told you all that there was no other-bunny grooming. When I did the video that was true. As soon as I turned it off, Mr. Behr groomed Zayne. Of course. I quickly tried to turn the camera on, but the batteries died! Grr.

Before the videos....I also put Fin and Zayne in new neutral territory. It did wonders for Zayne. She explored and groomed herself in front of Fin. She ate some hay, and seemed less tense. Finely wasn't super comfortable with this and nipped her. I stomped. Finley stopped...for a second. She did it again and I squirted her, and that ceased her nipping for the day. We had some snuggles (the three of us, and the two of them). We'll keep this up for a bit. We *might* move outside tomorrow if we have nice weather.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 11, 2010)

Now for some very dark videos.

Yesterday's girl bond...

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BxUU9a9YN70&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Today's girl bond...

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/npdAZrpveQI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

And today's Behr Zayne bond...

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/9R8oBSMRFxk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## kahlin (Apr 12, 2010)

I did a dumb thing today. I pushed too far too fast. 

Today I took the girls outside. They ignored each other for the most part. At points, Zayne followed Finley, but not in a chasing kind of way. 

And then, because I'm an idiot, I thought I'd step things up and bring in Behr. I'm starting a new job in 2 weeks and will have some crazy hours. This will mean all bunnies get less attention, and either Zayne or Fin/Behr will get restricted play time (because they share a room).

Anyway, I left the girls unattended to get Behr. Mistake # 1. While I was gone a scuffle started. I broke it up and separated them for a few minutes. 

And because I'm even more of an idiot, I still put Behr in the mix. Mistake # 2. Needless to say it didn't go well - mainly between Fin and Zayne, but stuff started between Zayne and Behr too. I've looked them all over and no injuries that I can see (but will keep checking). Finley did break my skin - even though I was wearing gloves.

I took them all inside to put them in the tub to end on a positive note. Behr and Zayne were fine. Finley and Zayne not as much. Finley was aggressive. I forced some snuggles and then forced snuggles between all three. 

Obviously this is a major set back. Behr is the only one pretty 'meh' about it. Zayne is a bit freaked out and on edge - but quite likely because she's in the 'wrong' pen. (in the mix of keeping them all separated and bringing in the pens from outside to re-set up inside, she ended up checking out the couple pen. I wasn't going to do this yet, but didn't want to stress her more by picking her up to move her.

Finley hid under her chair in a while which made me feel super bad, but she's out now. 

I feel pretty bad about the whole thing cause it was totally preventable and avoidable. I just got stupid. I will try to make it up to Finley later when she's willing to 'talk' to me again.

For anyone who actually got through that, congrats. It was a lot.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm moving away from posting about bonding for now (I'm still at it, but whatever).

Mr. Behr learned to use the stairs this week. So I have to be a bit quicker with the baby gate. He's also taken to jumping on surfaces that are definitely no-Mr.Behr zone's. I will have to make up signage that he can understand.  He's been a happy bunny lately and showing us lots of bunny 500's and some itty bitty twitches.

Finley is....Finley. I could snuggle her all day if someone would pay me to do so. She's the one that told Behr about the stairs though, so she's got some 'bad' bunny in her.  I think she instigates stuff and then lets him get caught so she doesn't get in trouble.

And Zayne...my little miss oblivious. She's taken to peeing/pooing near the other cage. I put a corner box for her to use, and she sort of caught on. She spends a lot of time sitting in it and not using her main box with her hay, so her hay consumption is way down (working on a remedy for that now). She is using the corner box most of time time....and shifts it around to be in the 'perfect' location (where she can keep a close eye on Finley).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 19, 2010)

> Finley is....Finley. I could snuggle her all day if someone would pay me to do so. She's the one that told Behr about the stairs though, so she's got some 'bad' bunny in her.  I think she instigates stuff and then lets him get caught so she doesn't get in trouble.


Smart bunny, sits back watches him get into trouble and chuckles silent to herself.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 24, 2010)

Today was a big day for the bunnies. I took them to get their nails done....Zayne's weren't bad at all but I notice she's more comfortable moving around today.

Well, she was. Right now she's more comfortable having a nap.  She's all tuckered out because they also had some time outside.

I think they enjoyed it. 

Here's Finley









Here is Zayne. She's all stretched out next to Finley and Behr (who are on the other side of the fence)








And then Finley and Behr together:


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 24, 2010)

Behr is so cute!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 24, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Finley is....Finley. I could snuggle her all day if someone would pay me to do so. She's the one that told Behr about the stairs though, so she's got some 'bad' bunny in her.  I think she instigates stuff and then lets him get caught so she doesn't get in trouble.




Lol! I love reading about their antics and the newest "adventure." The 2 of them spells trouble!!:biggrin2:


----------



## kahlin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a quick post....starting tomorrow I will be at my new job and working crazy hours - so tonight I want to relax and put the computer away. 

Bonding went really well today. They were in the tub and did lots of snuggling. Finley stretched out next to Zayne. Zayne isn't as comfortable, so when she wanted a nap she came over and snuggled into my feet, using my foot as a pillow (I was sitting on the edge of the tub with my feet in it).

I think my heart melted a bit when she did that. So freakin' cute.


----------



## kahlin (Apr 30, 2010)

Ack. Crazy week. I haven't been around much these days. I wasn't even able to bond Monday or Tuesday.  I was worried that would effect the progress, but bonding was 100% awesome on Wednesday.

So, we graduated from the tub. I put Finley and Zayne in a pen in the kitchen. It started ok....but they did scuffle a bit. Part of the problem is that my husband (who was in charge with me looking on) doesn't read their language as well/quickly so issues can escalate pretty fast. He got a nasty bite from Zayne when he was separating them.

Later he made a comment that he'd rather be Zayne's victim than let her get Finley. I love how my husband is such a bunny suck. 

Once I was able to take over things went a bit better. Finley groomed Zayne and we ended it on that note. I am about to do another session now, which cuts short my time on RO before I head to work. *sigh* I should get paid to stay home and work with my monsters.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> Later he made a comment that he'd rather be Zayne's victim than let her get Finley. I love how my husband is such a bunny suck.
> 
> *sigh* I should get paid to stay home and work with my monsters.



Now that's a cool husband!

I agree, taking care of the buns is a full time job!


----------



## kahlin (May 4, 2010)

Working three jobs is really eating into my free time. Grr. 

I'm still trying to bond the rabbits...They spend time on the kitchen floor together these days - with me right there in the pen with them.

Finley is usually the one that starts the fight, and yet she's always the loser. Zayne is a bit nervous of her, so she presses her tiny little body up against me. Yesterday she tried to hide between my feet.  

Today I decided to work on making her feel safer with Finley. I did this by petting Fin the whole time to keep her still and hopefully let Zayne explore safely. For a good chunk of the session Zayne had her butt to Fin and was not an eager participant. Towards the end she relaxed (a bit). 

Finley relaxed a lot. She stretched all the way out - and even let me pet her in this position! A huge milestone for us. 

We've had Fin for almost four years. When we first got her we could only pet her sometimes. Eventually she would come to us for attention...but anytime she was flopped or comfy, if we even moved in any direction she'd get up. So, to have her stay stretched out while I gave her nose rubs is a big deal.


----------



## kahlin (Jul 10, 2010)

So, it's been a while. I had put bonding on hold because my work stress was putting the monsters on edge. Bad all around.

My husband tried to help me out once and there was a really nasty fight. He was worried that he ruined the bond, but they still nap near each other - so I think we are fine.

We're in the process of moving right now, and that's freaking them out. Pre-Zayne, Finley and J.Behr would sit in front of the tv - in our line of vision. That stopped a long time ago....but the other night they were there again. I told them to relax, I wouldn't forget to pack them up! 

I'm not sure what the plan is...they may stay at my mom's for a while until I get settled, or I might bring them with me right away. I will know when I get there I guess.

Back to packing!


----------



## kahlin (Jul 17, 2010)

So, it doesn't matter what my 'plan' is because Finley isn't cooperating with it.

She started acting 'off' on Sunday. On Monday I got her an appointment at the vet. Basically she hasn't been eating, and when she is eating, some of it is just sitting in her tummy and not coming out.

She was on 3 different meds, spent a couple of nights at the vets....and then we went back today because she's just not improving. They've added baytril to the group, and we're waiting on some bloodwork to come back.

So, none of that sounds good...but she is pretty alert. I'm hoping to get some answers soon.

The rabbits have been staying with my mom since she's closer to this vet and is working from home so it's easier to get the meds into Fin. 

I haven't decided if I'm taking them with me when I go back to the new place tomorrow.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope everything works out soon, thats a lot of stress for you and the buns.


----------



## kahlin (Aug 8, 2010)

It took three weeks for Finley to improve. But, she did.  We got her after her previous owners moved and ditched her at a shelter....I don't know how much bunnies remember, but maybe moving is a big deal for her?

Anyway, the monsters were at my mom's for three weeks but I finally have them home! 

The first morning here they all freaked me out because no-bun at all of their pellets. However, it seems to be a heat related thing. It is hotter in this house since they aren't in a basement. 

Finley is pretty 'meh' about being in a new place. Mr. Behr is...very different. I think he's more attached to me, which is weird. He binkies when I come near him.  He's also calmer - to the point that I was a bit worried about him. But, he's fine in every other way, so maybe this is just a better house for him? He could also be missing my husband who hasn't joined us in the move yet.

And Zayne...she's not the smartest bunny in the bunch. I'm not sure she realizes we moved.  I think she will like it here. I tried to set her cage up in a way that she will only see me after the other two have alerted her (since she's deaf). 

They've been here for almost a week now...and I only realized yesterday that I forgot to give Zayne her stuffed cow. Oops. She's not super attached to it - well, at least she wasn't at the old place. She'd groom him sometimes, but not often. But this morning when I was doing the 'scary' cage cleaning, she snuggled right into him, groomed him, and demanded to be groomed back. Cute and sad at the same time. I'm hoping to start bonding again after I come back from vacation. I really hope it works. I hate that Zayne is alone, but do not want a fourth bunny either (my husband would kill me!).


----------



## kahlin (Aug 8, 2010)

Zayne with her cow. It's not a great picture, but you get the idea.








The backyard in the new place. I was really hoping to get the bunnies outside today, but it's pouring. Grr.








I have more coming...


----------



## kahlin (Aug 8, 2010)

These were all taken at my mom's....






Zayne being a chicken and not sure if outside is a good thing....






Behr being a chicken and not wanting to play in grass....






But, they eventually got over it


----------



## kahlin (Aug 22, 2010)

All three bunnies are doing well. Zayne gave us a bit of a scare last week though. She stopped eating. I couldn't get in her into the recommended vet for 2-3 weeks...I told them to forget it because she'd be dead by then. I got her to another vet though, and I really didn't like what they did so I scheduled an appointment in Guelph (a bit over two hours away).

Long story short, she is much improved. She has been very active the past few days. I think it's because I've been in there re-arranging stuff so she has a lot to check out.

But she's very lonely.  She has Mr. Cow for company (she grooms and snuggles him) but I don't think it's enough. She tries to be friends with the other two through the cage...but Finley isn't always receptive. I will probably try the trio again once everyone is for sure healthy....but I'm not super confident that it will work.

And that sucks. I just can't make the jump from 3 to 4 rabbits. My husband would kill me, we don't have the space, and it just seems like too much. So, I'm *really* hoping I can get the trio to work.

Anyway, the rabbit room is mostly set up the way I want it. In a perfect world my husband would build me an awesome off-the-floor cage (to give them more playspace) but he doesn't think his abilities are to par with my vision. Oh well. 

Time for pictures! (in the next post)


----------



## kahlin (Aug 22, 2010)

Zayne with Mr. Cow











The three of them....












And Fin and J.Behr


----------



## kahlin (Sep 4, 2010)

It's strange how much can change in a year. At this time last year, I was at my mom's....celebrating a (rare) long weekend away with my husband and bunny family. At this time last year, that included Finley and Teagan.

Teagan....she was my couch potato. She would sit for hours with me on the couch as I planned my teaching lessons. Sometimes she helped me grade, and gave her nod of approval with little teeth marks.

The night before labour day was like any other night. She begged for her food. But when we woke up, she wasn't right. And it was too late. She had a bout of gas that caused a painful obstruction. And we had to let her go. I held her, snuggled her, and felt the heartbreak that comes with a monumental loss.

A year later, I am spending labour day with my husband and bunny family. This year, that means Finley, Behr, and Zayne. We got Behr quickly....to try to get over the loss of Teag. It didn't work. Later, we got Zayne.

I've lost four bunnies in my time as a bunny mom. Kahlua, Lindor, the brat, and Teagan. I've learned that they are all different. I've learned that they are all amazing. And I've learned that it will hurt every single time.

So, this post is to remember my sweet bunnies. I don't know that I would have noticed the 'anniversary' on my own. So much has changed. My 'crew' is different. I live somewhere new. I have a new job....etc

But life works in mysterious ways. First (today) I came across a picture of Teagan in my camera. And I paused on it, wondering if it was time to let go. But I blocked it out, and continued on my day. Then, I heard a Teagan & Sara song that I haven't heard in a while. And finally,an email found it's way to my inbox...it was a reply to a post I had written about Teag - once upon a time. 

Three 'messages' of sorts in one day. Here she is, my little Teagan....gone, but not forgotten.

Lounging in her chair






Having a nap






Playing hide and go seek






And making friends








Thanks for helping me remember my Teagan.


----------

